# bread pudding the long way



## anwencelia (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi All.  I hope this is in the right category...I made a batch of cookies that really didn't turn out, and I am thinking of just making bread pudding out of them.  (If you are curious to hear the whole story, it is under "cookies -- can anything be done.")  The cookies are very crumbly, soft, and covered in chocolate.  They have way too much baking soda in them, too.   Does anybody have an idea of how much and what to add to them for my latest cooking disaster -- I mean endeavor?  Thanks!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 20, 2006)

Hopefully someone will come along soon with your answer.  I have to admit, it is a creative way to change a mistake into something good.  Let us know how it turns out!

 Barbara


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 20, 2006)

Hasn't the baking soda given them a rather 'chemical' taste?  I'd just admit defeat and chuck them!


----------

